# Tool Box Pictures



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

i was thinking that we have a tool bag photos thread, why not a tool box thread...
here is mine:










Top:

















Drawer 1:
Left- allen keys, pens/pencils/markers, spare paddle bits
Right- bits, spare sockets









Drawer 2:
chisels, wrenches, Torq drivers and in the black container is a screwdriver set i got from my grandpa


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Drawer 3:
Crimp terminals, assorted pieces of things









Drawer 4:
Screwdrivers









Drawer 5:
the pliers drawer









Bottom:
Usually has a few of the bigger drill bits, brand new cover-plates, and misc parts that i can keep locked up, or keep from getting dirty


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

When I settle down for good, I will get a garage, and with it, a tool box.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Great thread!

One thing I also don't see much of is "Shop Pictures". Whether your shop is a dedicated building or just your garage/basement, I'm sure everyone would love to see your setups.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> Great thread!
> 
> One thing I also don't see much of is "Shop Pictures". Whether your shop is a dedicated building or just your garage/basement, I'm sure everyone would love to see your setups.


maybe i'll take another set of pics and make a new thread of that tomorrow...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Reserving this spot for a pic.

~Matt


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

here is mine..


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

captkirk said:


> here is mine..


What's all that white stuff you wash your van with?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

man i hate snow that must be a pain capin


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

He just had the AC turned up too high.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

They have a stainless tool cabinet at Lowe's with a built in beer refrigerator and stereo, $1900.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

drsparky said:


> They have a stainless tool cabinet at Lowe's with a built in beer refrigerator and stereo, $1900.


i envy you:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't have it, I just saw it and want it.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I don't have it, I just saw it and want it.


i want it to its cool looking :thumbsup:


----------



## MKWW (Dec 9, 2009)

drsparky said:


> They have a stainless tool cabinet at Lowe's with a built in beer refrigerator and stereo, $1900.


 
They just cancel each other out.


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

My seven year old son wants that too.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

drsparky said:


> They have a stainless tool cabinet at Lowe's with a built in beer refrigerator and stereo, $1900.


For that kind of money I would buy a better brand with a separate mini frig and boom box stereo.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I stumbled into a Sears store one day and got a helluva deal on an 8-drawer chest.

It's been in my van ever since.







 



Starting in the basement: Rotozip, caulking gun, knee pads, spare hammer, torch, and some sort of ancient tool that may have been used to cut things with.






 

Next drawer up, fish tape, socket set, sabre saw, Remington gun:






 


Next: The Holy Drawer...... hole saws, auger bits, spade bits, unibits and the $100 Greenlee Quick-Draw 90!






 


Middle drawer is low-voltage stuff. Butt set, tone set, tamper-proof screwdriver sets, Petzl headlight, PVC blanket:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Continued.....*

Above that, the BIG hand tools...... 460s, rachet cutters, files, pry bars:






 



Next floor: Screwdrivers:






 


Above those, misc. hand tools, 100' tape, CheckPoint level, tinsnips:






 


In the Penthouse Suite, NM and CATV/tele staple guns, fishing tools, stud finder and my Key Collection:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I am planning on converting from a 'tool bag' to a 'tool box'. I have had a Veto Pro Pac XL, a McGuire-Nicholas square tote, and am currently using a CLC 18" two-sided, zippered with open center compartment.

Pics when I get a tool box filled...


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I stumbled into a Sears store one day and got a helluva deal on an 8-drawer chest.
> 
> ...the $100 Greenlee Quick-Draw 90!...


Fill me in on this quick draw 90, please.
What makes it different from other Greenlee Hyd. punches?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*work tool boxes*

These are the tool boxes that I am deciding which one that I will use primarily, and which one will ride in my car with the infrequently used tools and/or tools that I just know that will not be needed on whichever jobsite that I happen to be on that week, month, etc.

I am making the switch from a CLC 18" tool bag to a tool box.

This nice, old Craftsman steel tool box has everything that I was carrying in a CLC 18" double-zipper-sided open-center-compartment bag (minus only a couple tools that I placed in the Kennedy tool box pictured below). The Kennedy is holding spares and extras, at the moment.
This Craftsman box measures 18 x 8 x 10in.

















This Kennedy box is a nice old tool box, with the tray having cantilever bars that lift the tray up and back as the lid is lifted. I like this because you don't have to set the tray down, especially if you're on wet ground. This way the bottom of the tray doesn't get wet and drip water all over the contents in the lower portion. This box currently has spares and extras that I can leave in the car, based on the current stage of the jobsite that I am currently on.
This Kennedy measures 19 x 7 x 7in.

















This Craftsman tool box, is one that I searched for (to buy). I am not sure if Sears sells this one anymore. Regardless, I found this one on ebay for $25, including shipping. It was sold as barely used, like new, and those seem to be true. It barely has any evidence of use. 
I am thinking that this is the one that I will use, more because it has more room to spread tools out a bit, and not have to dig and lift everything else up to get at something at the bottom. It currently has tools that were just taking up space in a cardboard box in my utility room, where my roll-away drawer tool chest, cabinets, and benchtop tool chests are. I'll keep this post to work-related toolboxes.
This box measures 26 x 10 x 10in.

















I see that Klein sells a retro-kit including a leather shoulder strap with snaps, and D-ring mounting hardware. 
http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-5102S-Tool-Bag-Shoulder-Strap-Kit-p/kle-5102s.htm
A guy that I worked with on a jobsite in summer 2008 had a similar toolbox, to which he attached a Klein blue canvas tool belt as a shoulder strap. I have used the shoulder strap on the tool bags that I have carried, so I am accustomed to carrying this way, especially long distances. The Klein leather strap kit would allow removal of the strap for stowing inside the tool box, if not needed, and not be in the way or dragging around from day to day when the tool box is kept in a gang box daily for relatively long periods.

Does anyone else have a shoulder strap on a toolbox?

Any suggestions/comments?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Fill me in on this quick draw 90, please.
> What makes it different from other Greenlee Hyd. punches?


 
Slugbuster dies, for one.

For another, the head is 90°, so it fits into tight places.









As opposed to the 'straight' head:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Redbear, I think I have the exact same Kennedy as you. I'll upload some photos of it. Also, i have a craftsmen tool box that's pretty similar too.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, same box. I inherited mine when my grandpa died.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Yeah, same box. I inherited mine when my grandpa died.


That's a nice heirloom. Hey, how did you get my screwdriver ?!?

Kennedy is a popular maker of machinist's tool chests. When I saw this tool box on eBay, I jumped on it. Paid less that $30, shipping included.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a set of wiha. I just put it on there because my first and last name is on the box. don't really want peter d and Honda racer to know my name.
:thumbsup:
yeah a while ago i looked up some of their (Kennedy) chests online, super nice.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> .
> 
> I am making the switch from a CLC 18" tool bag to a tool box.


Why are you going from the bag to the box? 

I just can't do the toolbox thing. Not organized enough, and IMO doesn't look professional. I work with a few guys who prefer them though.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Why are you going from the bag to the box?
> 
> I just can't do the toolbox thing. Not organized enough, and IMO doesn't look professional. I work with a few guys who prefer them though.


:whistling2:
Yeah, i know what you mean. Basically I just throw random material and tools i rarely use in my toolboxes. As you can tell from the photo.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> :whistling2:
> Yeah, i know what you mean. Basically I just throw random material and tools i rarely use in my toolboxes. As you can tell from the photo.


I absolutely despise those grey romex connectors, that have the little tab you jam in the side of it.

~Matt


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I absolutely despise those grey romex connectors, that have the little tab you jam in the side of it.
> 
> ~Matt


haha, me too. that thing has been in there for years. You have to use pump pliers to get that thing in there. I always use the black nm connectors (assholes).


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

These suck too. 









I use these:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Why are you going from the bag to the box?
> 
> I just can't do the toolbox thing. Not organized enough, and IMO doesn't look professional. I work with a few guys who prefer them though.


That 18in. CLC bag is *just too fookin' big*! I like the organization. (If you recall, I previously had a Veto XL bag).

What I grew to dislike about the CLC bag is that to get at the tools, either or both *side flaps* have to be unzipped, and then they *hang out there* at about a 45 degree angle. Makes the bag really large, then. (At least the Veto bags with the zippered flaps can be rolled down, and snapped snugly).

I just really *didn't have the CLC all that full*. All of it fit into the steel Craftsman box.

I considered going to a smaller Veto than the XL, such as the LC Open Top or the LC. (Just too much money, right now for me to purchase one of those). That, and I remember fighting with the Veto to stow a hacksaw and hammer, gloves without blocking the tool pockets.

Also, *trying to store a big tool bag* in a gangbox with 2 or 3 other tool boxes or tool bags... it *just doesn't work too well*.

So, I just thought I'd try using a tool box for a while. I also have a *Greenlee toolbag*, 0158-13 (well it's more of a tote) that I plan on trying at work.
http://www.toolbarn.com/greenlee-56336.html

I had tools all over my kitchen and utility room, and needed a couple of toolboxes to help organize what I don't have in my roll-away and tool chests and cabinets.

CLC has a lot of different models (among other manufacturers), so I may not be done searching, yet.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*greenlee 0158-13*

maybe this will work









I had a McGuire-Nicholas tote (11in. square) that I had used for a while, but that was* too* small.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Why are you going from the bag to the box?
> 
> I just can't do the toolbox thing. ... *doesn't look professional*...


But, GilBQ, the Yellow Craftsman box _says_ *PROFESSIONAL* _right on the front_!!!:thumbup::laughing:

When I started my apprenticeship in June 2008, one of the journeymen on the job used a cardboard box as his tool box. No, not just for trimming out, or during the day. That was his tool *box*, literally!

Nobody seems to have the same setup. One JW uses a bag (I believe it's a Craftsman bag), that's just a mechanics-type bag, with a zippered top, about the size of a bread loaf. He looked pretty unprofessional, in my opinion, digging around for all the junk that he had in there... and that was a tool *bag*, not a tool box.

I used a plastic tool box at a ground beef processing-and-packaging plant because of the constant water and moisture (wet floors, burger splash, etc.), and I just hated it, because of the disorganization and constant digging, regardless of how determined I was to keep it organized. That's when I went to the Veto XL zippered-side bag. (Its thick plastic bottom was a plus).

I believe that Plano tool box was just too small. It is maybe 15 x 8 x 6h.

Maybe I am going down the same road, again. I hope not... :no:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> maybe this will work
> 
> View attachment 2875


I have that bag and it holds everything you need and more. It gets too heavu though, So I leave it in the van and carry my klein pouch on my shoulder with a few tools.

redbear I also have the same old Craftsman box as you. I actually just got it this week while I was hanging an overhead triplex line at a scrap yard. A guy brought it in to junk and I took it out of his truck before he went over the scale. I will get a few pics this afternoon and some pics of the overhead triplex.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> haha, me too. that thing has been in there for years. You have to use pump pliers to get that thing in there. I always use the black nm connectors (assholes).





Rudeboy said:


> These suck too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im right there with you :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> ...making the switch from a CLC 18" tool bag to a tool box. ...
> 
> I see that Klein sells a retro-kit including a leather shoulder strap with snaps, and D-ring mounting hardware.
> http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-5102S-Tool-Bag-Shoulder-Strap-Kit-p/kle-5102s.htm
> ...


I have seen only one other tool box with a shoulder strap. It may be unorthodox, but it makes sense to me.

This weekend, I loaded up the yellow and black Craftsman tool box. This is what I will carry, now.

I found a source for shoulder straps, with attachment hardware, and reasonable prices and fair shipping.

www.strapworks.com There, I bought a 2in. wide Polypro strap with H.D. snaps, and 4 H.D. D-rings with brackets for $21.91 total. They have MANY different styles, sizes colors, and patterns of straps and mounting hardware.

So, I plan on attaching D-rings with attachment clips/plates to both Craftsman tool boxes that I have pictured previously, and one strap to carry with, removable to stow in the tool box or to carry the other (2nds) tool box.

Is it bad etiquette to quote your own post? :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Slugbuster dies, for one.
> 
> For another, the head is 90°, so it fits into tight places.
> 
> ...


 I don't suppose you wanna make 100 on it do ya?:whistling2:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

No, I will not be carrying both tool boxes with one strap, at the same time. :no:. 

I know there will be at least one wiseguy who will read my previous post this way. :laughing:

The metal Craftsman tool box will stay in the car, with spares/extras/seldom used tools, in it.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> No, I will not be carrying both tool boxes with one strap, at the same time. :no:.
> 
> I know there will be at least one wiseguy who will read my previous post this way. :laughing:
> 
> The metal Craftsman tool box will stay in the car, with spares/extras/seldom used tools, in it.


 
Yea, I've got a tool box like that. Back up tools mainly.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

bump?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> bump?


No, but thanks for asking.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Above that, the BIG hand tools...... 460s, rachet cutters, files, pry bars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you found my key ring....:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

My and my grandfathers garage.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

captkirk said:


> here is mine..


 "Critical Tractor LLC"...?! When the field absolutely, positively has to be plowed yesterday.

-John


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> These are the tool boxes that I am deciding which one that I will use primarily, and which one will ride in my car with the infrequently used tools and/or tools that I just know that will not be needed on whichever jobsite that I happen to be on that week, month, etc.
> 
> I am making the switch from a CLC 18" tool bag to a tool box.
> 
> ...


I have 3 of those craftsman boxes. I pulled them all out of the scrap pile.


----------

